# Maria Duenas



## Aurelian

This week I learned about the Spanish prodigy Maria Duenas. Have you heard of her? Some people have talent! Here are 2 videos.

Bach's G Minor fugue





Paganini's 4th Caprice


----------



## Rogerx

Aurelian said:


> This week I learned about the Spanish prodigy Maria Duenas. Have you heard of her? Some people have talent! Here are 2 videos.
> 
> Bach's G Minor fugue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paganini's 4th Caprice


I only know a writher with the same name, will try the pieces though.


----------



## Enthalpy

She plays very nicely, yes. Hear her in a Paganini concerto, I think it was a competition in China.

There are so many excellent violinists presently... It's getting extremely hard to get renown.


----------



## Strange Magic

Maria Duenas is indeed a prodigy. I first saw and heard her on YouTube while searching for a concert video of the Bruch #2. Great performance, she encored with a Paganini caprice. So I watched and heard her do the first Paganini violin concerto and was blown away by the combination of youth, skill, and pure radiant energy. There are many concert videos of her and I will work my through them. A phenom.


----------

